# 65 GTO A/C Vent Help



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm working on a 65 GTO that was an air conditioned car. The dash had to be replaced and the only thing available was a non-a/c dash. It doesn't have the side vent cut-outs and I'd like to add them. I have the original vents. I really would like a template to help me locate them in the dash. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone with a 65 factory air conditioned car? If so, all I need is a location of the bottom screw on the vent to locate it on the dash. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm about to cut my dash to accommodate the side A/C vents. The last piece of the puzzle is determining how the top screw on the bezel attaches to the dash. I assume there's a bracket it screws into behind the dash. Does anyone know if that attachment point is a portion of the dash stamping bent backwards into the dash cavity or it it's a totally separate bracket? All the parts diagrams I've found don't show a separate bracket, so I'm leaning towards the dash sheet metal being bent back into the cavity.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure that anyone has any interest, but I successfully converted a non a/c dash into a factory style a/c dash. The car was originally air conditioned, but the dash had to be replaced because it was so rusted out. Here are a couple snaps.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

If anyone ever decides to convert a non-a/c 64-65 dash to a/c, PM me. I'll keep the templates I made somewhere safe.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Final result. Not perfect, but it’ll do.


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone know the differences in the 64-65 lap cooler vents compared to the 66-67 versions? They look very similar in the photos I've found.


----------



## Aakracr (2 mo ago)

Olds455 said:


> If anyone ever decides to convert a non-a/c 64-65 dash to a/c, PM me. I'll keep the templates I made somewhere safe.


Hello, I’m interested in the 65 vent templates. I’m getting ready to cut the holes and would like to use them. Thanks!


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Nicely done! I just pulled out all my AC vents while replacing some dash switches, changing to LEDs, and adding some speaker/antenna switches to my 65 dash. Quite a system crammed in there, I'm amazed they figured out a way to make it all fit.


----------

